
Ask HN: What is the best VPN provider? - rtfpessoa
After the post by Bryan Krebs I started investigation what would be the VPN used by him.<p>The list suggested by him https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thatoneprivacysite.net&#x2F;simple-vpn-comparison-chart&#x2F; has some interesting points. What do you think he is using? Also, what are you using and why?
======
rwieruch
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
works for me

------
remlov
I am partial to blackvpn.com. Cheap and they don't store logs. I did a couple
armchair speed tests through a couple of their locations vs my baseline
internet connection:

    
    
      NO VPN enabled
      http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6168457639
      PING 17 ms
      DOWNLOAD 195.94 Mbps
      UPLOAD 23.60 Mbps
    
      BlackVPN through Canada
      http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6168460690
      PING 53 ms
      DOWNLOAD 151.71 Mbps
      UPLOAD 16.48 Mbps
    
      BlackVPN through Brazil
      http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6168447144
      PING 160 ms
      DOWNLOAD 186.43 Mbps
      UPLOAD 10.21 Mbps
    
      BlackVPN through Switzerland
      http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6168451606
      PING 263 ms
      DOWNLOAD 19.93 Mbps
      UPLOAD 5.60 Mbps

~~~
bradknowles
With respect, I would advise using other speed testing sites. Speedtest.net is
well-known to be optimized by most ISPs, and so doesn't really give you
accurate results.

Fast.com is provided by Netflix, and you use their actual CDN to download a
part of a freely available movie, and so you get a really good estimate of
what kinds of download speeds you can see from them.

The other one I like is from dslreports.com -- it uses only HTML5 instead of
flash, and they adaptively test your bandwidth from multiple simultaneous
server sites, with adaptive multi-streaming.

You can't make a reasonable conclusion if you don't have reasonable data to
work from, and with Speedtest.net you can't trust any of their results.

------
joshmn
PrivateInternetAccess. Lives up to the hype. Inexpensive; I picked up two
years for $40. On my 250Mbps/15Mbps pipe I usually can pull down 200Mbps and
push 10Mbps up.

------
tricinel
NordVPN ([https://nordvpn.com/](https://nordvpn.com/)). Panama, doesn't store
logs, plenty of servers around the world. Works with the majority of devices
out there. Accepts bitcoin. Checks pretty much all the boxes.

Also recommended on
[https://privacytoolsio.github.io/privacytools.io/](https://privacytoolsio.github.io/privacytools.io/).

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
This is the only one I've tried (and I'm currently subscribed) but one thing
I've been disappointed by is the speed. I know this is something to be aware
of when using any VPN so I am not sure how bad NordVPN is in comparison to
others, it may actually not be worse than others, I haven't had to time to
compare.

~~~
tricinel
I actually tried TrustZone as well and it was worse, at least for Germany.
With NordVPN, I'm seeing speeds at about 60-70% of the original - which is a
lot less granted, but it works fine for my day to day stuff like browsing or
netflix.

------
rtfpessoa
[https://www.mullvad.net/](https://www.mullvad.net/) seems like a great
option, anyone tried it?

~~~
Johnny_Brahms
Using it since a couple of years. They never seem to be the bottleneck, but it
is hard to test since I am too cheap to get anything else than the lowest
bandwidth (30/30). I get 2.2MB/s down and a bit less up, which is about the
same as I get without VPN.

The app is nice (at least on Linux), but for environments where it doesn't
work they provide openvpn files.

------
hbogard
I've used a bunch of small-scale providers because their servers aren't as
hogged as the big guys out there (looking at you, IPVanish!) I found
Hotspotshield and PureVPN mentioned on this list:
[https://www.bestvpnprovider.com](https://www.bestvpnprovider.com) to be
somewhere between serivceable to trustworthy in this regard.

------
damnmachine
I like IVPN. Based in Gibraltar, excellent bandwidth, plenty of servers,
accepts Bitcoin, uses OpenVPN.

~~~
marvel_boy
Url is [https://www.ivpn.net](https://www.ivpn.net)

------
alltakendamned
Freedome
([https://www.f-secure.com/en/web/home_global/freedome](https://www.f-secure.com/en/web/home_global/freedome))
is my go to

------
mtgx
AirVPN is pretty good. Modern crypto and uses OpenNIC DNS servers. You can
lock the connection so it doesn't do IPv6 leaks and such. Clients are open
source.

------
ayylmaoo
[https://www.tunnelbear.com/](https://www.tunnelbear.com/) has been great for
me

------
ionised
I use Mullvad personally

~~~
rtfpessoa
How long have you used it? What are the average/max speeds you get? Have you
used any other before? How do they compare?

------
irremediable
I've had good experiences with Azire.

